# DH-FR Forum Members Picture Thread



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

Some people have requested that we start a Downhill Freeride members pictures thread. 

-Post a picture of yourself that gives us a good head shot.

-Please say a few words about your own picture.

Thanks for participating!!!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Just hope to keep going faster, biger ,higher and farer...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My pic.....*

My friends aren't the best photographers, but you get the idea. I don't claim to be the best, do the biggest drops, have the biggest balls, the fastest or anything. I just like to ride my bike and have fun!!!


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

sorry, the mullet's just a wig


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> sorry, the mullet's just a wig


Hey , let us see the blondy behind that dirty finger...


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

thats me


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

me, back in 1955, before the world existed in color...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> me, back in 1955, before the world existed in color...


all you need is some big side burns and to trim that goutee and youd' totally be elvis


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

No, thats James Hetfield from Metallica


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm on the right...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

doubleA's said:


> No, thats James Hetfield from Metallica


did i say who it was? no, haha. I simply made a fashion suggestion to fit the time period given by zedro, lol.


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's my mom and me...


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't forgot pops...


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

dude, that actually kinda scary...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Whoa, the Island of Dr. Moreau!*



Slack said:


> Can't forgot pops...


Looks just like one of the characters from the movie.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

COmtbiker12 said:


> did i say who it was? no, haha. I simply made a fashion suggestion to fit the time period given by zedro, lol.


not arguing, just thats what I saw, that would be good though,........Elvis doing master of puppets


----------



## Gnar (Jan 27, 2004)

*My ugly ass...*

Me on right in the Vegas picture. Viva Las Vegas! Mini me on the left.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

me here in iraq...


----------



## STINKYDEE (Apr 4, 2004)

Me and my bros in Moab me on the left cmd on the right


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

*I'll play along...*



Shuntavi said:


> Some people have requested that we start a Downhill Freeride members pictures thread.
> 
> -Post a picture of yourself that gives us a good head shot.
> 
> ...


Me, (a.k.a. k1rkm, ieatsoap, Kirk from Team Sally) taking a break at the top of Keystone June of last year.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Behold.....*

me and my two loves of my life...


----------



## bikeboyjeff (Jan 26, 2004)

That's me in the middle, my younger brother on the right, and my dad on the left. We had a rare ride together while visiting my brother in Montana last month.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

The first one is of me and my wife a couple of years back. The second picture is more recent. Needless to say, I've gained a few lbs.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

me and the same old ugly mugg......


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Hoo Ahh!*



Manic said:


> me here in iraq...


Hoo Ahh there solider!
SSG MTBBRIAN


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*But Doug?*

Where is your pic at?
Brian


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Eh!*

Crap! I just saw myself for the first time!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

*Helmets are cool*

Note the nice discoloration and cromagnonlike brow.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your rockin the sweetest camel toes in the last shot.


ooooh shiz thats disgusting.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> ooooh shiz thats disgusting.


No kidding....surprised Cooter didnt post it first.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

Manic said:


> me here in iraq...


I'm also at Talli and itching to ride.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


its stuff like this that makes a moderators job so darned tough...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Cooter. said:


> me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


in the completely deranged world of the internet, that may quite likely be the most disturbing thing I have ever seen.

nam (desperately looking for therapist's #)


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Seeing Zach and Cooter and all the bad azz dudes here, I thought I'd repost this shot of me. I know it's intimidating but don't worry, you guys are my friends....


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> Seeing Zach and Cooter and all the bad azz dudes here, I thought I'd repost this shot of me. I know it's intimidating but don't worry, you guys are my friends....


Hulkamania!!

you really should have a mullet flowing out from under the back of that lid man, c'mon now, why even bother posting it without the streaming locks?


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cooter. said:


> me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


*LOL!*

She lets you outside dressed like that?

LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! 
Brian
LOL!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


Wow...that is gross. I just had to be eating my PopTarts when I saw that.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

having fun in Moab....


----------



## OneBrickShy (Jun 2, 2004)

Heres a little snap shot of a small drop on my new BigHit Expert.










\m/ (-_-) \m/


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Eek*



Cooter. said:


> me, rockin the free world in the tiger skin speedo, washing venessa's bike


Looks like an episode of Jack Ass gone horribly wrong!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

What's with all the tats and goatees? Get with the millenium! The new look is clean shaven and no tats or body piercings. Guess some people are just stuck in the 90's.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah. I am weird.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


hahahahahahhahhaah


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Always drinking........


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

zedro said:


> its stuff like this that makes a moderators job so darned tough...


It could have been a thong


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


We should stop by the gun range next time we're up in big bear and shoot that puppy...


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here you go*

My wife and I.

Sorry no Elvis, cats, guns, or drops included in this days fun!


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!*

What a cute mtb couple!

How goes it Doug?

All is well here!

Brian


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

mtbbrian said:


> What a cute mtb couple!
> 
> How goes it Doug?
> 
> ...


Brian, Things are well in the "Land of the Hucks". We are all wondering where your pic is? I have a couple pics of you I could post, but I wouldn't want to take away your chance to deploy your creative flare.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Lol!*

Here's one of me....
Brian


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtbbrian said:


> Here's one of me....
> Brian


i was starting to wonder if you were ever going to STFU and post a pic of yourself......

that is a cool pic.



Shuntavi said:


> .......... I have a couple pics of you I could post, but I wouldn't want to take away your chance to deploy your creative flare.


funny i was thinking of getting one from his site, if there was one of him


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbbrian said:


> Here's one of me....
> Brian


i never knew you were a magical wizard....


----------



## intense1 (May 26, 2004)

Gnar said:


> Me on right in the Vegas picture. Viva Las Vegas! Mini me on the left.


be nice to your mother my young son, she might you some more parts.


----------



## intense1 (May 26, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> thats me


i saw your numberplates... where are the platterkills?


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Lol!*

I guess I was trying to find the right one, something a little different..
I have a couple from Doug I could have posted.
The pic was taken a couple of years ago on the 4th of July.

Am I magical? Only my wife knows that...   

Brian


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

the gf/ riding buddy and I


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

*Willamette Valley Freeriders*

here's one of our crew:


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

*me*

thats me on the bottom..........


----------



## Kaptin (Jan 20, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


shame you didn't bring bullets with your gun (chamber is empty)

here's me and my trusty 5 wheeler:


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I had my 2 year old daughter take the picture, so I unloaded it for her safety.


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

AWw SWEET A GUN I WANa shoot people with it.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> I had my 2 year old daughter take the picture, so I unloaded it for her safety.


Dude, that is really disturbing. Funny, but disturbing.


----------



## poobah (Mar 24, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> I had my 2 year old daughter take the picture, so I unloaded it for her safety.


wtf ur a sick sick guy u nutty bastard


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*i can only show this if you dont become jealous...*

now noone become jealous of my outrageous good looks... 

im just a kid and i was born with it...its not my fault... 

put ur hand up if u think BJs gunna pick up at the party tnite... 

i look like the smilie...hehehehe


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

brraaaaaaapppp!


----------



## AurthorShadarrelli (Jun 1, 2004)

*MyHeadShot*

Wicked- sorry its the top of my head.

Pedal down------->Tire off.

AuRTHOR


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, here's me

and here's a pretty girl


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*beautiful scenery*



Jm. said:


> Ok, here's me
> 
> and here's a pretty girl


Gorgeous scenery in uhh, the uhh (all the while starign at the second pic) uhh, pic of the gir...i mean you on the uhh the mountain uhh top, yeah...

Ahh what sinful crankset spinners we are...


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's me with my pedal smakced leg 










And here's my better half:


----------



## WolfAshes (Jun 7, 2004)

awesome day


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Weyvoless said:


> Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


Ummm ok.. coming (_strictly_) from a photography point of view.. nice shot (no pun intended)

_But_ that's not very cool... guns suck  and this is a moutnain biking forum.. not the NRA.

b_r


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

DH40 said:


> Always drinking........


Hey man is that trail in SoCal? Looks like an awesome ride. I'm not trying to snipe it or anything im actually in CO....just an awesome pic.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Bike Riot.....LOL. .. You really are a riot. Keep your liberal views to yourself. My post was a joke just like thoughful pirate's post of him with a knife. You Canadians are soooo silly.


----------



## martin011 (Jun 14, 2004)

These are pretty cool pics, I went out with my mates yesterday and I did a couple of jumps, ive been riding just over a week now, so heres the pic (not very good quality)
Martin


----------



## Salami (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is me on one of my better days:


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

Here one of me of what I actually look like, if you have sensitive eyes I suggest you not look at this picture cause I'm pretty ugly.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

mtnbike24_7 said:


> Hey man is that trail in SoCal? Looks like an awesome ride. I'm not trying to snipe it or anything im actually in CO....just an awesome pic.


NORCAL! minutes south of S.F. -Pacifica.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

bike_riot said:


> Ummm ok.. coming (_strictly_) from a photography point of view.. nice shot (no pun intended)
> 
> _But_ that's not very cool... guns suck  and this is a moutnain biking forum.. not the NRA.
> 
> b_r


Bike Riot--

Do yourself a favor. Follow these simple instructions:

(1) Copy Weyvoless's reply to your post into a word processor, then print it.

(2) Take the printed page, and wrap it around a 1" X 24" wooden dowel. Secure it with tape, a rubber band, or a zip tie.

(3) Now take the apparatus you've just created and smack yourself in the head with it repeatedly until you either pass out or can understand the following: (a) nobody cares to hear your liberal whining, especially not on this board. Stick to the topic at hand; (b) what Weyvoless posted was obviously a joke, and you should lighten up.

Additionally, you were correct on one point, this is an MTB forum, not the NRA. As such, you should note that it's not the #$%! Million-Mom-March either.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> Bike Riot--
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Follow these simple instructions:
> 
> ...


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn


yeah......


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

hEre is juAnJo and suPeR doG TanGO...

REmembEr KiDs...All Ways Wear Your Helmet or the HELMET NAZI will get ya...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

VIA said:


> hEre is juAnJo and suPeR doG TanGO...
> 
> REmembEr KiDs...All Ways Wear Your Helmet or the HELMET NAZI will get ya...


you definatly dont seem to be short on helmets..........


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Just like a silly pirate.....bringing a knife to a gun fight.


Hey Weyvoless....

Leave that pour cat alone...


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

rofl, you get that from the NRA webpage?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

what i wann know is if DownhillZypher is like blackish then why the hell in the pic that his avatar was ateken from are his arms white...WTF...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i look like the smilie...hehehehe


You know your right you kind of do...hehe.  (sorry I was bored)


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

It was the lighting ( I guess?) I'm really like the darker picture, but I donno, the other picture is just lighter.

Plus I've gotten a major tan from the beach and stuff.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

oh orite man...awesome pic to going nice and big...

bet u never get sunburt either...


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been sun burn once in my life so no not never. lol


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

once...u lucky pic...lol...

i hate summer its too hot and all u do is get burnt if u go outside...try living in aus...


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell I live in sunny so cal! Can't be much worse.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

fair enough...


----------

